# Zurück in die Zukunft: DeLorean kommt als Lego-Bausatz



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zurück in die Zukunft: DeLorean kommt als Lego-Bausatz*

					Lego hat einen Bausatz zum DeLorean aus der Filmreihe Zurück in die Zukunft angekündigt. Im Vergleich zum Bausatz aus dem Jahr 2013 hat sich einiges verändert. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Zurück in die Zukunft: DeLorean kommt als Lego-Bausatz*


----------



## Gamer090 (19. März 2022)

170€ ist aber mal ordentlich, so groß ist das Auto auch wieder nicht, wird wohl an den Lizenzgebühren liegen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2022)

Lego war schon immer sehr teuer, viele ihrer Produkte richten sich an erwachsene und nicht an Kinder, was sie sehr wohl wissen und ausnutzen.
Schau mal auf den Kanal "Held der Steine" auf Youtube, er zeigt immer wieder auf wie Weltfremd die Firma geworden ist, bei Qualität, Umfang und Preis.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. März 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Lego war schon immer sehr teuer, viele ihrer Produkte richten sich an erwachsene und nicht an Kinder, was sie sehr wohl wissen und ausnutzen.
> Schau mal auf den Kanal "Held der Steine" auf Youtube, er zeigt immer wieder auf wie Weltfremd die Firma geworden ist, bei Qualität, Umfang und Preis.


Den Kanal kenne ich, nicht abonniert, aber schaue hinundiweder mal rein, er zeigt auch Modelle von der Konkurrenz die es besser und günstiger machen,


----------



## phoenixxl (19. März 2022)

Hat das Ding einen USB Anschluss oder gibt's sonst keine Neuigkeiten?

Ich verstehe schon, dass es viele Sci-Fi Fans unter uns gibt und hier ist der Nostalgie-Faktor sehr groß...

Aber wir sind hier auf PC Games Hardware.
Es ist kein Spiel, es ist keine PC Hardware, es hat einfach gar nix damit zu tun...


----------



## Kelemvor (20. März 2022)

Natürlich ist LEGO immer ein Spiel, manchmal sogar ein PC Spiel. *duck*


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Lego war schon immer sehr teuer, viele ihrer Produkte richten sich an erwachsene und nicht an Kinder, was sie sehr wohl wissen und ausnutzen.


Wenn ich mir schon ein Modell für 170 EUR kaufe, dann bestimmt nicht so einen deatailarmen Krüppel.
Da gibt es für weniger Geld besseres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.ebay.de/itm/313793194488?hash=item490f8829f8:g:Qn0AAOSwuQBiK0F3 .


----------

